# Micromax Bharat 1 (V407) Root and More



## Ravikirancg (Jan 14, 2018)

Micromax Bharat 1 is a feature phone with 4G VoLTE capability at extremely low cost.
*Below are its basic specs:
*

 Runs on Snapdragon 200.
 Has a custom-made Android KitKat 4.4.4 based rom with a minimalist UI.
 Has a 240x320 resolution display.
 2000mAH battery.

*Basic Notes:*

To get into recovery mode: '*' + Power on
To get into fastboot mode: '#' + Power on

*What will you find in this thread?*

To enable adb and installation of apps from unknown sources.
To obtain root privileges.
Discussion and more ideas worth exploring

*To enable installing from unknown sources and to enable adb, follow the instructions below.*

Make sure you have installed all the necessary drivers.
Download and extract everything from the attachment to a folder.
Turn off your device.
Put it in fastboot mode and connect to your PC.
Once you can confirm that the device is correctly recognized, open up a powershell (Shift + Right click) in the extracted folder. (Or a terminal if you are using linux based distro).
Type in the following:

```
fastboot devices
fastboot boot recovery_V407.img
```

Your device will now reboot to recovery. The recovery I have provided is not complete. So you will not be able to do much with it on the device. However adb works. So let's continue.
Type in the following code to enable adb

```
adb shell
mount system
echo '' >> /system/build.prop
echo '# Enable ADB (By Ravikirancg)' >> /system/build.prop
echo 'persist.service.adb.enable=1' >> /system/build.prop 
echo 'persist.service.debuggable=1' >> /system/build.prop
echo 'persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb' >> /system/build.prop
reboot
```

This should reboot your device.
Once you are back in the interface of your phone, you should be able to see an icon on the status bar indicating adb. Just press the left soft key and then notifications.
Now click on the notification about adb. This should take you to the hidden Developer Settings which you could not access earlier. 
Scroll down and click on "Revoke USB debugging authorisations".
Turn off Debugging and back on. This should prompt a dialogue box that asks you for providing debugging authorisations. Tick always allow and then on OK. (Enter something like 'adb devices' on the powershell if required.)
Type in 'adb devices' in powershell and it should show your devices id and then 'device' instead of 'unauthorised'

*Congrats! You have now enabled android debugging on Micromax Bharat 1. *
Now using this, let us enable installing apks from unknown sources. To do that follow the steps below:

Type in 

```
adb shell settings put global install_non_market_apps 1
```


*That's it! Go ahead and install an apk file that you downloaded from the internet or sent from another phone. You will now be able to do it. 
*
Do note that even though you can install any app you want, it is really difficult to navigate in the app as most are not designed for non-touch screen phones. Apps like share it does work well though.


Going further, if you wish to root your phone, you will need to download the latest installation zip file, extract everything and push the su binary to its place manually. And the install the apk using adb.

*Well that's it for now! Go ahead and let me know what you wish to do further! Happy Hacking!*


----------



## Ravikirancg (Jan 14, 2018)

Reserved Post


----------



## Sumati59697 (Jan 17, 2018)

*It shows adb devices attached then blank.*



Ravikirancg said:


> Reserved Post

Click to collapse



 where can I get the drivers.


----------



## ashwinprakas (Jan 17, 2018)

Sumati59697 said:


> where can I get the drivers.

Click to collapse



Downlaoded the drivers via Google.

Still stuck at the same place.


----------



## Sumati59697 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Network problem*

No internet working on phone after fastboot boot recovery img.v407


----------



## Ravikirancg (Jan 20, 2018)

Sumati59697 said:


> No internet working on phone after flashing recovery.

Click to collapse



Who asked you to flash recovery? Just boot from it.


----------



## Sumati59697 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Data not working*

fastboot boot recovery_V407.img after doing this no internet.I have usb debbugging on but after that no adb devices found on adb shell it 
Shows adb device attached 

Like this.I have stuck at this place.


----------



## Ravikirancg (Jan 20, 2018)

Sumati59697 said:


> fastboot boot recovery_V407.img after doing this no internet.I have usb debbugging on but after that no adb devices found on adb shell it
> Shows adb device attached
> 
> Like this.I have stuck at this place.

Click to collapse



Post a video. Forget about internet, Its not supposed to boot into system when you use the recovery.


----------



## ashwinprakas (Jan 22, 2018)

ashwinprakas said:


> Downlaoded the drivers via Google.
> 
> Still stuck at the same place.

Click to collapse



https://androidfilebox.com/tool/minimal-fastboot-adb-driver-installer/

This version worked for me on Windows 10, all good. Thank you O.P.


----------



## kalianee (Jan 23, 2018)

*android go*

can android go version could come in this mobile .because android go programm is for lite hardware phone.i think there would be a custom rom for this phone as the current software is very buggy.{v407}


----------



## vdahiya77 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Gapps*

What about gapps


----------



## Rajat chandra (Jan 27, 2018)

Works like a charm, hell lot of thanks ser


----------



## Sumati59697 (Jan 27, 2018)

Can we get system updates after doing this.


----------



## codename062 (Jan 30, 2018)

Awesome! Waiting for Android GO


----------



## shahidalam31012018 (Jan 31, 2018)

*Unable to enable unknown apps installation*

Plz tell me full procedures to enable unknown apps installation however I have enable USB debugging
Plz help any body also who have enable it.
Thanks


----------



## pankajsinghrawat (Feb 2, 2018)

*bharat 1 recovery mode video tutorial*

i have successfully entered into recovery mode.

video tutorial- youtu.be/7WJrvzSiWZo


----------



## shahidalam31012018 (Feb 3, 2018)

*how plz tell full procedure line by line i hv enable usb debugging but unable to inst*



Rishabh728 said:


> I don't get root but i can install Apps

Click to collapse



how 
plz tell full procedure line by line i hv enable usb debugging but unable to install any app


----------



## gourabpa (Feb 3, 2018)

Ravikirancg said:


> *Congrats! You have now enabled android debugging on Micromax Bharat 1. *
> Now using this, let us enable installing apks from unknown sources. To do that follow the steps below:
> 
> Type in
> ...

Click to collapse



i have Successfully able to bring on Developer Mode ON but after that adb devices when we enter it shows list of devices attached......not the device id......
for not showing Device id this last code [adb shell settings put global install_non_market_apps 1] go going on

so please help me

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




Rajat chandra said:


> Works like a charm, hell lot of thanks ser

Click to collapse



but how did u able to install app from unknown sources.........i mean developer option is on but unknown source installer still not opened.......

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 PM ----------




Sumati59697 said:


> Can we get system updates after doing this.

Click to collapse



nope u can get ota updates & updates will download but after that clicking on install the updates phone will reboot but new update file will not show the system update thus it will automatically reboot the phone but again ota update will pop up that means update will not happen........


----------



## shahidalam31012018 (Feb 4, 2018)

*unable to install Unknown app*

After connecting phone in fastboot
Entering following code in command opne by shift+right click in adb folder.
'fastboot devices (inter)
fastboot boot recovery_V407.img (inter)
adb shell settings put global install_non_market_apps 1 (inter)
error come following:-
/sbin/sh/: settings: not found

How can it enable?????????????????


----------



## Ravikirancg (Feb 5, 2018)

shahidalam31012018 said:


> After connecting phone in fastboot
> Entering following code in command opne by shift+right click in adb folder.
> 'fastboot devices (inter)
> fastboot boot recovery_V407.img (inter)
> ...

Click to collapse



Read the OP correctly. You are not supposed to do that. You are in fastboot only to modify the build prop and thus enable adb. To enable unknown sources, you need to be booted up into the rom and then have adb enabled.


----------



## Ravikirancg (Feb 5, 2018)

kalianee said:


> can android go version could come in this mobile .because android go programm is for lite hardware phone.i think there would be a custom rom for this phone as the current software is very buggy.{v407}

Click to collapse



You can. Only issue is none of them are designed for a non touch device.


----------



## Ravikirancg (Feb 5, 2018)

vdahiya77 said:


> What about gapps

Click to collapse



Again, they are installable. But really difficult to use them as none are designed to be used without a touchscreen.


----------



## vdahiya77 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ravikirancg said:


> Again, they are installable. But really difficult to use them as none are designed to be used without a touchscreen.

Click to collapse



Ok thanks for reply
Tell about Root process
I tried to root but I didn't get root


----------



## Ravikirancg (Feb 5, 2018)

vdahiya77 said:


> Ok thanks for reply
> Tell about Root process
> I tried to root but I didn't get root

Click to collapse



When you have booted into recovery, just get into shell. Then type in "su". That should change the icon to '#' indicating Super user access being granted. You will need to manually install Super user apk and binary if you wish to use it when booted up.


----------



## vdahiya77 (Feb 6, 2018)

Ravikirancg said:


> When you have booted into recovery, just get into shell. Then type in "su". That should change the icon to '#' indicating Super user access being granted. You will need to manually install Super user apk and binary if you wish to use it when booted up.

Click to collapse



Yes I already do this but when I go to supersu app and click on continue and then normal after that installation failed
If you have rooted ur mobile, please give same file links to me.


----------



## vdahiya77 (Feb 8, 2018)

After flashing my phone show IMEI null
Any solution


----------



## vdahiya77 (Feb 8, 2018)

Anyone can give me qcn file of v407 
My IMEI show null no sim working


----------



## shahidalam31012018 (Feb 10, 2018)

*unable to install Unknown app*

Not able to enable unknown app installation whereas install all driver for my phone
It shows list of device attached but not showing my device id
Plz help......who already done

---------- Post added at 05:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------

By using adb fastboot driver in win 10
Thanks
Now anyone can ask i inform step by step


----------



## gourabpa (Feb 10, 2018)

shahidalam31012018 said:


> Not able to enable unknown app installation whereas install all driver for my phone
> It shows list of device attached but not showing my device id
> Plz help......who already done
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have also done til this but no one still can confirmed that it can install unknown app.....
dont panic......
still now i my opinion no one should try this code to open Develper mode.........reason is we cannot install unknown app and also company ota update will not install after doing that....


----------



## vdahiya77 (Feb 11, 2018)

gourabpa said:


> i have also done til this but no one still can confirmed that it can install unknown app.....
> dont panic......
> still now i my opinion no one should try this code to open Develper mode.........reason is we cannot install unknown app and also company ota update will not install after doing that....

Click to collapse



Try these adb drivers
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790

Ota can be install through flashing


----------



## gourabpa (Feb 13, 2018)

finally i have able to complete all the process.............and now i can install any app i want see screenshot below


----------



## gourabpa (Feb 13, 2018)

for newbie if u want i can share the details how i have done it.....


----------



## vdahiya77 (Feb 14, 2018)

gourabpa said:


> for noobers if u want i can share the details how i have done it.....

Click to collapse



Can you tell about root


----------



## Abhishek699 (Feb 16, 2018)

Phone is not booting into recovery provided in this post, after typing fast boot command once screen blinks but again shows mi logo, solution plz? 
Phone is updated to latest version
*Edit* : So I managed to enable usb debugging but now on command prompt it's showing
'*Device ID offline*' 
After typing 'adb devices'  command
*#finally done thanks a lot bro*


----------



## vdahiya77 (Feb 18, 2018)

Abhishek699 said:


> Phone is not booting into recovery provided in this post, after typing fast boot command once screen blinks but again shows mi logo, solution plz?
> Phone is updated to latest version
> Edit : So I managed to enable usb debugging but now on command prompt it's showing
> 'Device ID offline'
> ...

Click to collapse



Try minimal ADB setup


----------



## kalianee (Feb 18, 2018)

*app support*



gourabpa said:


> finally i have able to complete all the process.............and now i can install any app i want see screenshot below

Click to collapse



does jio tv is supporting v407 or just installed the jiotv app.and do you think micromax would come up with the android go version on this phone.


----------



## omkar1997 (Feb 18, 2018)

gourabpa said:


> finally i have able to complete all the process.............and now i can install any app i want see screenshot below

Click to collapse



Is jio tv working in it?


----------



## gourabpa (Feb 18, 2018)

kalianee said:


> does jio tv is supporting v407 or just installed the jiotv app.and do you think micromax would come up with the android go version on this phone.

Click to collapse





omkar1997 said:


> Is jio tv working in it?

Click to collapse



yeah its working.......if u need link i will share it


----------



## omkar1997 (Feb 18, 2018)

gourabpa said:


> yeah its working.......if u need link i will share it

Click to collapse



Yeah please share video of jio tv working


----------



## ppczouz (Feb 23, 2018)

After installing apps (also in the built-in WA and Facebook), how to use T9 text entry? when I write something, I can't click up/down to change the word selected by T9; the dpad controls the mouse instead.


----------



## SkJahid (Feb 23, 2018)

ppczouz said:


> After installing apps (also in the built-in WA and Facebook), how to use T9 text entry? when I write something, I can't click up/down to change the word selected by T9; the dpad controls the mouse instead.

Click to collapse



yes ,, that is the problem..

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------




gourabpa said:


> for noobers if u want i can share the details how i have done it.....

Click to collapse



I tried to enter into fastboot mode by pressing #+power on but it stucked at micromax logo , but when i pressed *+power button it entered into recovery mode quickly. Can you help me why could I not able to get into fastboot mode ? please help . What might be the problem


----------



## shounakbasu123 (Feb 23, 2018)

*Device not connected*

Device not connected *fastboot is not recognized as the name of cmdlet


----------



## ppczouz (Feb 23, 2018)

If only it had a trackball like the BlackBerry Pearl. That would have been so awesome.


----------



## gourabpa (Feb 28, 2018)

omkar1997 said:


> Yeah please share video of jio tv working

Click to collapse



Bharat 1 JioTV app View attachment 4435942 & recorded JioTV working see below........ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_3wwyiRQok&feature=youtu.be


----------



## gourabpa (Mar 3, 2018)

SkJahid said:


> yes ,, that is the problem..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



u can watch this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub4eYEjLN2g & https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYPI7De1u0Q
if u dont understand reply me.....i will help u


----------



## deepakSP (Mar 3, 2018)

gourabpa said:


> i have also done til this but no one still can confirmed that it can install unknown app.....
> dont panic......
> still now i my opinion no one should try this code to open Develper mode.........reason is we cannot install unknown app and also company ota update will not install after doing that....

Click to collapse



You wont see unknown option in settings .. this will enable in os only !! 

To install apk you need to download or transfer or you can use "adb install your.apk" command


----------



## gourabpa (Mar 4, 2018)

deepakSP said:


> You wont see unknown option in settings .. this will enable in os only !!
> 
> To install apk you need to download or transfer or you can use "adb install your.apk" command

Click to collapse



yeah no option will show for unknown source installer but if u successfully completed the command process then just copy the apk file after that u can install the apk from your phone file manager.......no need to use this [ "adb install your.apk" command]......just install the apk as daily basis/regular android phone......thats it


----------



## Mersal loksssss (Mar 7, 2018)

Can i use airtel tv in this phone after rooting


----------



## vdahiya77 (Mar 7, 2018)

Do root first then think about Airtel tv


----------



## shantanu9189 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Not Found*

/sbin/sh: echo# Enable ADB (By Ravikirancg): not found
I am getting this response in Windows powershell. What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## iYan imchen (Mar 11, 2018)

Please share the steps on how to root


----------



## gourabpa (Mar 12, 2018)

Mersal loksssss said:


> Can i use airtel tv in this phone after rooting

Click to collapse



to install airtel tv u don't need of root access.....just install the airtel tv app thats it link *View attachment 4444762*


----------



## gourabpa (Mar 12, 2018)

shantanu9189 said:


> /sbin/sh: echo# Enable ADB (By Ravikirancg): not found
> I am getting this response in Windows powershell. What am I doing wrong ?

Click to collapse



dont do this command through powershell just do it through command....this thread op typed wrong


----------



## gourabpa (Mar 12, 2018)

1. Download and extract everything from the *View attachment 4444819* to a folder.
2. Turn off your device.
3. Put it in fastboot mode and connect to your PC.
4. Go to into fastboot mode: '#' + Power on
5. Open the folder which u have downloaded
6. After that click on Cmd Here [Gourab] Command Prompt Will Open then type the following code

Type in the following:​*fastboot devices
fastboot boot recovery_V407.img​*
7. Your device will now reboot to recovery. The recovery I have provided is not complete. So you will not be able to do much with it on the device. However adb works. So let's continue.

Type in the following code below to enable adb in that same Command Prompt which u have open earlier​*adb shell
mount system
echo '' >> /system/build.prop
echo '# Enable ADB (By Gourab)' >> /system/build.prop
echo 'persist.service.adb.enable=1' >> /system/build.prop 
echo 'persist.service.debuggable=1' >> /system/build.prop
echo 'persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb' >> /system/build.prop
reboot​*
8. Above Code should reboot your device.
9. When Phone Reboot Complete then a pop up window will appear tick on that small box [allow always developer mode].

Then Type in that command prompt​*adb devices
adb shell settings put global install_non_market_apps 1
exit​*
10. Now doing above all code successfully That's it! Go ahead and install an apk file that you copied from the computer through data cable. You will now able to install that apk file.
11. I Will Provile Some APK File for the noobs just download it and then copy the file to phone after that open phone File Explorer then click on Folder after that search the file name and install it thats it.

 

*View attachment 4444798
View attachment 4444799
View attachment 4459770
View attachment 4459769
View attachment 4459771*

12. If u cant install apk file but developer mode is ON then follow the steps from 1st Point to Last Point.

13. *JioTV Working Video Link = https://youtu.be/i_3wwyiRQok*

.


----------



## vdahiya77 (Mar 13, 2018)

gourabpa said:


> 1. Download and extract everything from the  to a folder.
> 2. Turn off your device.
> 3. Put it in fastboot mode and connect to your PC.
> 4. Go to into fastboot mode: '#' + Power on
> ...

Click to collapse



How to root bro


----------



## aswindev23 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ravikirancg said:


> Micromax Bharat 1 is a feature phone with 4G VoLTE capability at extremely low cost.
> *Below are its basic specs:
> *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how do you toggle the mouse pointer in this phone?
i accidentally toggled off the mouse pointer in a setting called accessibility. cant find it anywhere now


----------



## Rajat chandra (Mar 17, 2018)

*further development*

there is a serious dialler bug on this phone, i tried ex dialler, but the pointer spoilt the fun, so i went to manage apps and froce stopped mouse pointer service... oh man, using ex dialer was excellent experience then. but aftersome time i felt that mouse pointer is very crucial for our device, so i thought to enable that mouse pointer service, to enable it i rebooted the phone but mouse pointer didn't start, finally had to factory reset it. now i am thinking to root this phone but i don't have linux based systems so i can't root using adb, so i thought to sideload supersu zip through stock recovery but no avail, so dear OP, i request you to either develop the twrp of v407 so that we can atleast adb sideload supersu or find a way to control the mouse pointer(like toggle it on our will),
lastly, if you rooted it using adb with only pc then do enlighten us with steps plz, thanks dear developer for your work. thanks a lot...!!


----------



## indian rajput (Mar 21, 2018)

device error ata hai last me reboot k bad , aur debug mode ka koi option nhi ata


----------



## TweakyDroid # (Mar 25, 2018)

Ravikirancg said:


> Micromax Bharat 1 is a feature phone with 4G VoLTE capability at extremely low cost.
> *Below are its basic specs:
> *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have turned *developer options* off by mistake. And it does not show it again after doing the whole process. Help.


----------



## ishanxda (Mar 27, 2018)

@Ravikirancg do you have kernel sources?

or firmware flash file to restore originar firmware? 
if you provide these i will try to port yun os


----------



## gourabpa (Mar 28, 2018)

ishanxda said:


> @Ravikirancg do you have kernel sources?
> 
> or firmware flash file to restore originar firmware?
> if you provide these i will try to port yun os

Click to collapse



in my opinion for stable ROM use Stock ROM don't go for Yun OS
and i have Original Firmware latest version downloaded later today i will try to upload it and share the link


----------



## imjatin (Mar 30, 2018)

how to root micromax bharat 1 (V409) 2018 edition


----------



## Mozhi M A (Mar 31, 2018)

Thank You...It's Working From Linux.


----------



## mohithkdas (Apr 1, 2018)

*You got anything  for the Bharat 1 v409 version??*



Ravikirancg said:


> Micromax Bharat 1 is a feature phone with 4G VoLTE capability at extremely low cost.
> *Below are its basic specs:
> *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need the steps for Bharat 1 v409 device.. The fastboot and recovery shortcuts given here dont work with my device!


----------



## gourabpa (Apr 2, 2018)

mohithkdas said:


> I need the steps for Bharat 1 v409 device.. The fastboot and recovery shortcuts given here dont work with my device!

Click to collapse



in v409 model u don't need this type of code to unlock unknown source installer.........go to settings then security there u will see the option just tick on it on the unknown source installer then u can install any app u want


----------



## imjatin (Apr 2, 2018)

how to root micromax bharat 1 (V409) 2018 edition


----------



## mohithkdas (Apr 6, 2018)

Every time I try to install any app it says "The system does not support this type of file"
PS. The Allow installation from unknown source option is Enabled.
If you've got any work around let me know 


gourabpa said:


> in v409 model u don't need this type of code to unlock unknown source installer.........go to settings then security there u will see the option just tick on it on the unknown source installer then u can install any app u want

Click to collapse


----------



## RavinderGartan (Apr 12, 2018)

How to backup full ROM v407

1. Open Miracle Box ver 2.58
2. Go to Qualcomm
3. GO to Read/format flash
4. Power off mmx_v407 remove battery and re-insert batter again.
5. Press Vol up and down together. Press and hold  (* and # key) then insert usb cable. after vibration release key.
6. ON Miracle box = click on Port   (Qualcomm HS-USB QBLoad) file show. thats mean your device is connected with it.
7. IN FireHose: set=  prog_emmc_frehose_8909_lite.mbn
8. unchek Auto button.
9. Click on Read Partitions
10.Start button

This will show mmx v407 partition table and size

11. then click Read Flash 
12. start button
13. Enter file location 

thats it.

Download it from ww.freesoftwareandtool.com/search/label/Crack


----------



## M_5555 (Apr 23, 2018)

Can we disable system update in v407?


----------



## sowmian (Apr 26, 2018)

in bharath 1 v409  model . i cant install 32 mb file size apk. i enabled unknow source mode. that showes files not support .


----------



## joy555 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have mistakenly turn off the debugging and press back botton. Now I cannot find the developer option. Please help


----------



## PuriShnit (May 8, 2018)

*Root Bharat 1 - v407*

Please note:
*Although I have successfully used the following method in a few devices,
I do not take responsibility for any possible damages.*

To root the Bharat 1 - v407, do as follows:

1.* Download and extract the required su files from the following link*:
drive. google . com/open?id=1bCnnXmwAlOoEUrxzyMvrMgKTTyPr4uhG
(Remove spaces. Sorry, I am not yet allowed to post links  )

2. *Boot in the custom recovery_v407.img* (available at the beginning of this thread).

3. *in Command prompt paste the following commands:*

adb shell mount system
adb shell mkdir /system/bin/.ext
adb shell mkdir /system/etc/init.d

NOTE: For the following commands, please change "location\of\extracted\folder" as required.
[/SIZE]adb push "C:\location\of\extracted\folder\su" /system/xbin/daemonsu
adb push "C:\location\of\extracted\folder\su" /system/xbin/su
adb push "C:\location\of\extracted\folder\su" /system/bin/.ext/.su
adb push "C:\location\of\extracted\folder\Superuser.apk" /system/app/Superuser.apk
adb push "C:\location\of\extracted\folder\install-recovery.sh" /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
adb push "C:\location\of\extracted\folder\99SuperSUDaemon" /system/etc/init.d/99SuperSUDaemon

adb shell echo 1 > /system/etc/.has_su_daemon
adb shell echo 1 > /system/etc/.installed_su_daemon

adb shell chmod 0777 /system/bin/.ext
adb shell chmod 06755 /system/bin/.ext/.su
adb shell chmod 06755 /system/xbin/su
adb shell chmod 06755 /system/xbin/daemonsu
adb shell chmod 0755 /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
adb shell chmod 0755 /system/etc/init.d/99SuperSUDaemon
adb shell chmod 0644 /system/etc/.has_su_daemon
adb shell chmod 0644 /system/etc/.installed_su_daemon
adb shell chmod 0644 /system/app/Superuser.apk

adb shell chown root:root /system/bin/.ext
adb shell chown root:root /system/bin/.ext/.su
adb shell chown root:root /system/xbin/su
adb shell chown root:root /system/xbin/daemonsu
adb shell chown root:root /system/etc/install-recovery.sh
adb shell chown root:root /system/etc/init.d/99SuperSUDaemon
adb shell chown root:root /system/etc/.has_su_daemon
adb shell chown root:root /system/etc/.installed_su_daemon
adb shell chown root:root /system/app/Superuser.apk

adb shell reboot system

Voila... your device is rooted!  

---------- Post added at 11:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




Rajat chandra said:


> there is a serious dialler bug on this phone, i tried ex dialler, but the pointer spoilt the fun, so i went to manage apps and froce stopped mouse pointer service... oh man, using ex dialer was excellent experience then. but aftersome time i felt that mouse pointer is very crucial for our device, so i thought to enable that mouse pointer service, to enable it i rebooted the phone but mouse pointer didn't start, finally had to factory reset it. now i am thinking to root this phone but i don't have linux based systems so i can't root using adb, so i thought to sideload supersu zip through stock recovery but no avail, so dear OP, i request you to either develop the twrp of v407 so that we can atleast adb sideload supersu or find a way to control the mouse pointer(like toggle it on our will),
> lastly, if you rooted it using adb with only pc then do enlighten us with steps plz, thanks dear developer for your work. thanks a lot...!!

Click to collapse



If you want to use any app on the v407 without the mouse pointer, install it as a system app.
The mouse pointer in this phone only appears in user installed apps.

To install it as system app, boot in the custom recovery_ v407.img and type in command line:
adb push c:\(*location/of/your/desired/app/in/your/computer) /system/app/
*change as appropriate.


----------



## PuriShnit (May 10, 2018)

*Root Bharat 1 - v407 (UPDATED)*

Please note:
*Although I have successfully used the following method in a few devices,
I do not take responsibility for any possible damages.*

I have uploaded a ready root-pack to easily root your Bharat 1 in a few easy steps.

*1. Download and extract the .zip file from the following link:*
https://drive. google. com/open?id=1LJ0JTg239PAuX1zdIq_PbE8euEeDKZaB
(Remove spaces after the dots. Sorry, I'm not yet able to share links).

*2. Power off your phone, then press the 'Power' + '#' button to start your phone in Fastboot mode.*

*3. Open the extracted 'v407-root' folder and run the 'v407-root.bat' file.*

*4. The phone will then boot into the custom Recovery (by Ravikirancg),
wait a few seconds and then press any key.*

*5. The rooting process will then proceed for a few seconds, and...
Voila!!! your device is rooted!  *


----------



## Ashish3640 (May 12, 2018)

Have anyone got any success for V409?


----------



## popcorn987 (May 13, 2018)

Ashish3640 said:


> Have anyone got any success for V409?

Click to collapse



Yes I can confirm its working:good:
Since I'm new here, I cannot post any links so,
 please remove spaces from below link
https:    //drive.google.  com/file/  d/1sLhKrMvHfd4JgmoeyQZaWdYPI1dVq3Vp/view?  usp=sharing


----------



## Ashish3640 (May 13, 2018)

popcorn987 said:


> Yes I can confirm its working:good:
> Since I'm new here, I cannot post any links so,
> please remove spaces from below link
> https:    //drive.google.  com/file/  d/1sLhKrMvHfd4JgmoeyQZaWdYPI1dVq3Vp/view?  usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Good on you!
Thank You!


----------



## popcorn987 (May 13, 2018)

joy555 said:


> I have mistakenly turn off the debugging and press back botton. Now I cannot find the developer option. Please help

Click to collapse



Do a factory reset and start the process again. 

Gain root access and also install "Developer options" by uDroid


----------



## trf4242 (May 27, 2018)

PuriShnit said:


> *Root Bharat 1 - v407*
> 
> Please note:
> *Although I have successfully used the following method in a few devices,
> ...

Click to collapse



adb shell echo 1 > /system/etc/.has_su_daemon
adb shell echo 1 > /system/etc/.installed_su_daemon

I'm getting errors after any of 2 lines above: "System cound't find path"
and then errors "no such file" from chmod and chown with same files and ROM_toolbox.apk

what's wrong? running commands through win7, could it be that syntax is wrong for my system?

*upd:* so I did "*adb shell*" and then lauchned these 2 commands "*echo 1 > /system/etc/.has_su_daemon*" and "*echo 1 > /system/etc/.installed_su_daemon*"
this way it worked.


----------



## trf4242 (May 27, 2018)

popcorn987 said:


> Do a factory reset and start the process again.
> 
> Gain root access and also install "Developer options" by uDroid

Click to collapse



Development mode disappeared for me too when I chose USB mode: charger. But I've already enabled install of 3rd party APK and rooted it. How do I get back to development mode from this place without factory reset?


----------



## DARKBOYJYOTI (May 29, 2018)

trf4242 said:


> Development mode disappeared for me too when I chose USB mode: charger. But I've already enabled install of 3rd party APK and rooted it. How do I get back to development mode from this place without factory reset?

Click to collapse





INSTALL "Quick shortcut manager" and search for developer option in activity tab then click on settings now click on try then you can see developer option menu


----------



## Hisacro (May 30, 2018)

*After 2 Command phone blinks*

fastboot boot recovery_V407.img
when I type It gets processed and everything was ok
but after the time stamp (cmd output) screen blink and in the device manger V407 pops newly with exclamation mark
when I again manually change drivers of v407 and type 'adb devices' in cmd, it pops "__some no__    recovery" 
but when the next command "adb shell" doesnt work


I'm successfully able to bring on developer mode on but after that 
DEVICES NOT found so I tried using MINIMAL ADB driver but it says that 2nd command is unauthorized

PLZ HELP

SUCCESS GUYS A BIG HEARTY THANKS TO ALL :silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly::silly:


----------



## trf4242 (May 30, 2018)

DARKBOYJYOTI said:


> INSTALL "Quick shortcut manager" and search for developer option in activity tab then click on settings now click on try then you can see developer option menu

Click to collapse



thanks, QuickShortcutMaker did it for me.


----------



## DARKBOYJYOTI (May 30, 2018)

trf4242 said:


> thanks, QuickShortcutMaker did it for me.

Click to collapse



yes


----------



## codename062 (May 31, 2018)

Micromax released a new update but not able to install the update.
Any idea what to do for that?


----------



## david9036 (Jun 1, 2018)

*not able to connect the device trough cmd*

after reboot i turned debudding off and on but i could not dialogue box that asks you for providing debugging authorisations. and when i type adb devices system doesn't show my device


----------



## trf4242 (Jun 1, 2018)

david9036 said:


> after reboot i turned debudding off and on but i could not dialogue box that asks you for providing debugging authorisations. and when i type adb devices system doesn't show my device

Click to collapse



you need to have a checkbox next to USB debugging, authorization request appears when you enter adb command in powershell. Initial instruction was unclear about this step for me too.


----------



## Prakashk (Jun 3, 2018)

*unable o open Debugging mode*

i miss to enable the debugging mode after turning it into 'off'', i tried the same process but no use i didn't get the option again, help me regarding.


----------



## trf4242 (Jun 3, 2018)

Prakashk said:


> i miss to enable the debugging mode after turning it into 'off'', i tried the same process but no use i didn't get the option again, help me regarding.

Click to collapse



if you didn't enable installation of nonmarket apps then you would need to do a factory reset and try again from the beginning, don't forget to backup contacts and sdcard if needed.


----------



## Shawnzy69 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ravikirancg said:


> Micromax Bharat 1 is a feature phone with 4G VoLTE capability at extremely low cost.
> Below are its basic specs:
> 
> Runs on Snapdragon 200.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro!! I thought I will never be able to install any app in this phone


----------



## Iwin# (Jun 13, 2018)

Bro, any similar method to install apk on jio phone?


----------



## PuriShnit (Jun 14, 2018)

Iwin# said:


> Bro, any similar method to install apk on jio phone?

Click to collapse



The Jio phone runs on KaiOS, and therefore i assume you cannot install any APKs.


----------



## Hisacro (Jun 26, 2018)

*Navigation In Bharat 1*

is there any possible way to use maps to navigate in bharat 1 
P S : I can able to use gps to locate in chrome browser but when I go for navigation the screen gets filled up so I wasn't able to see 
the map part


----------



## PuriShnit (Jun 26, 2018)

Hisacro said:


> is there any possible way to use maps to navigate in bharat 1
> P S : I can able to use gps to locate in chrome browser but when I go for navigation the screen gets filled up so I wasn't able to see
> the map part

Click to collapse



I use HERE maps (today it's called 'HERE WeGo', but I prefer trying older versions which are usually better compatible),
it is still small, but is definitely useful, GPS positioning is very good.


----------



## Hisacro (Jun 26, 2018)

Hisacro said:


> is there any possible way to use maps to navigate in bharat 1
> P S : I can able to use gps to locate in chrome browser but when I go for navigation the screen gets filled up so I wasn't able to see
> the map part

Click to collapse



I have installed "Here Maps" 
Though the interference is bit tough overall it's workin fine


----------



## codename062 (Jun 28, 2018)

david9036 said:


> after reboot i turned debudding off and on but i could not dialogue box that asks you for providing debugging authorisations. and when i type adb devices system doesn't show my device

Click to collapse



Same problem with me. After rebooting the phone from recovery adb does not list the device.
Stuck with just one of command remaining.

C:\Users\Downloads\v407-root>fastboot devices
53c1ea23        fastboot

C:\Users\Downloads\v407-root>fastboot boot recovery_V407.img
        downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY [  0.588s]
                       booting... OKAY [  0.067s]
finished. total time: 0.655s

C:\Users\Downloads\v407-root>adb shell
~ # mount system
mount system
~ # echo '' >> /system/build.prop
echo '' >> /system/build.prop
~ # echo '# Enable ADB (By Ravikirancg)' >> /system/build.prop
echo '# Enable ADB (By Ravikirancg)' >> /system/build.prop
~ # echo 'persist.service.adb.enable=1' >> /system/build.prop
echo 'persist.service.adb.enable=1' >> /system/build.prop
~ # echo 'persist.service.debuggable=1' >> /system/build.prop
echo 'persist.service.debuggable=1' >> /system/build.prop
~ # echo 'persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb' >> /system/build.prop
echo 'persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb' >> /system/build.prop
~ # reboot
reboot

C:\Users\Downloads\v407-root>adb devices
List of devices attached

C:\Users\Downloads\v407-root>adb shell
error: device not found

C:\Users\Downloads\v407-root>


----------



## shayarji (Jul 3, 2018)

*same problem happening*



codename062 said:


> Same problem with me. After rebooting the phone from recovery adb does not list the device.
> Stuck with just one of command remaining.
> 
> C:\Users\Downloads\v407-root>fastboot devices
> ...

Click to collapse



same problem happening with me. Did you got any solution then please help me too


----------



## shayarji (Jul 3, 2018)

*how?*



Abhishek699 said:


> Phone is not booting into recovery provided in this post, after typing fast boot command once screen blinks but again shows mi logo, solution plz?
> Phone is updated to latest version
> *Edit* : So I managed to enable usb debugging but now on command prompt it's showing
> '*Device ID offline*'
> ...

Click to collapse



iam also facing the problem of device ID offline tell me how you overcome from this problem with proper guidance i will be very thnkfull to you please help me


----------



## shankar874 (Jul 3, 2018)

command fastboot not recognised by pc


----------



## dks825320 (Jul 7, 2018)

error: device '(null)' not found
List of devices attached * daemon not running. starting it now 
on port 5037 * * daemon started successfully *


----------



## ikoko (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello owner this model, please, answer me on 2 questions:

What languages ​​are there in the phone settings?
Is "accessibility" in the settings list?


----------



## Ysofficial (Jul 28, 2018)

*Need help ...... Plzz...  Tell how to install apps in Bharat one 2018 v409*

Hello...  Plzz... Tell me how to install apps in Bharat 1 v409 2018.... I turn on the unknown.... Options it's shows .... These type of files not supported.... Plzz... Help as fast as possible.....:crying:.......


----------



## learner2310 (Aug 9, 2018)

*no option for USB debugging authorisation*



Ravikirancg said:


> Reserved Post

Click to collapse



hey  please help me 
my windows (using windows 8) gallery opens up when turn off and on the USB debugging and don't get option for providing debugging authorisations 
and have set USB configuration for Media transfer and not for photo only i.e camera


----------



## dhrubadeepdas (Aug 14, 2018)

*Micromax bharat 1 V409*

Can you please give recovery.img for Micromax bharat 1 V409?


----------



## dhrubadeepdas (Aug 14, 2018)

*Micromax bharat 1 V409*



Ravikirancg said:


> Micromax Bharat 1 is a feature phone with 4G VoLTE capability at extremely low cost.
> *Below are its basic specs:
> *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






In Micromax bharat 1 V409, unknown source is enable whey i try to install any apk file it says "this system doesn't support this type of file". what to do now? help

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




vdahiya77 said:


> Try these adb drivers
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2317790
> 
> Ota can be install through flashing

Click to collapse



n Micromax bharat 1 V409, unknown source is enable whey i try to install any apk file it says "this system doesn't support this type of file". what to do now? help

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------

In Micromax bharat 1 V409, unknown source is enable but when i try to install any apk file it says "this system doesn't support this type of file". what to do now? help


----------



## Analroyc (Aug 24, 2018)

after doing all this i am able to install apps thnks, but now system updates failed to install.. what to do?? can i revert back all changes and which enable to install system updates?
is there any wayout??


----------



## gourabpa (Aug 25, 2018)

Analroyc said:


> after doing all this i am able to install apps thnks, but now system updates failed to install.. what to do?? can i revert back all changes and which enable to install system updates?
> is there any wayout??

Click to collapse



flash full firmware then download the ota update then again unlock the unknown source installer.............i done THROUGH THIS METHOD...........it worked for me


----------



## Analroyc (Aug 29, 2018)

gourabpa said:


> flash full firmware then download the ota update then again unlock the unknown source installer.............i done THROUGH THIS METHOD...........it worked for me

Click to collapse



Form can i get full firmware and how do i flash?? Using fastboot??


----------



## prashant18sharma (Sep 2, 2018)

*not working*




Ravikirancg said:


> Micromax Bharat 1 is a feature phone with 4G VoLTE capability at extremely low cost.
> *Below are its basic specs:
> *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hitesh1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Can anyone give me boot.img need to disable offline changing

EDIT - 
Stock Boot image extracted from [v409] MMX_V409_SW_V08_HW_V0.3_20180203
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtpO9oylyAMVhw2fqQkr-XOUt4iE

Stock Boot image extracted from [v407] MMX_SW_V163_HW_VLQJ002_08102017_20171008
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtpO9oylyAMVhw5SIQbmFTUDZx7U

Stock Boot image extracted from [v407 Single Sim] software version v209
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AtpO9oylyAMVhzl9TI_ms7AFnZgF


----------



## DARKBOYJYOTI (Sep 8, 2018)

*can anyone give me qcn file*

can anyone give me qcn file i`ve lost (null) my imei number


----------



## cgur (Sep 10, 2018)

same problem in my case too. did you got any solution


----------



## axsd9id (Sep 15, 2018)

hi guys pls check traditional t9 keyboard opensource app which maintains abc input in whatsapp, but I am not able to delete text also there is some pop up for insert symbol and enter key is to be enabled, pls modify these fatures in keymap. it is open app.


----------



## mohit2535 (Sep 17, 2018)

v409 me ho jaega


----------



## balu1191 (Oct 1, 2018)

How to disable t9 input everywhere..  Want the solution pla help me guys ??


----------



## dreamtera (Oct 23, 2018)

trf4242 said:


> you need to have a checkbox next to USB debugging, authorization request appears when you enter adb command in powershell. Initial instruction was unclear about this step for me too.

Click to collapse



After clicking once on the usb debugging check box shown it immediately reboots the phone showing micromax logo so after that i cannot find developers option to re enable usb debugging pls help


----------



## ikoko (Oct 25, 2018)

*Engineer menu*

Hello,
Which code can I use to enter in to an engineering menu?
Is there an app that opens this menu? It may be forbidden in the factory software, then is there an ADB unlock command?


----------



## ikoko (Oct 25, 2018)

OK, i success enter with *#*#83781#*#*
I can not find option "Audio", like MTK devices. I wont to increase media volume and speaker during a call.
Help please!


----------



## ikoko (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello,
I have the new Xiaomi Qin 1S 4G, the phone and the Android version is the same as the Micromax V407. I can not get into Fastboot mode like Micromax. The phone is very handy for blind people, please give advice!


----------



## veeja17 (Dec 5, 2018)

my mobile shows when power button is on like this,
android system recovery  mmx sw v163 hw vlqj002
what can i do for this


----------



## suyashlimaye (Dec 23, 2018)

can anyone please let me know how to manually install ota on this phone via recovery?


----------



## mdraj272 (Dec 25, 2018)

Micromax Bharat 1 2018 v409 Mai working karega


----------



## Shreeharsh (Feb 5, 2019)

*post me build.prop file contents*

Can someone please post me the build.prop content, i have accidentally deleted the file.

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

Can you please post me the build.prop file contents ? i deleted it accidentally


----------



## omkar1997 (Feb 24, 2019)

Shreeharsh said:


> Can someone please post me the build.prop content, i have accidentally deleted the file.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------
> 
> Can you please post me the build.prop file contents ? i deleted it accidentally

Click to collapse



Ib


----------



## veerusayz1 (Apr 23, 2019)

Need some help!

Can anyone pls share stock browser apk file from micromax bahrat1. You can use apkextractor app to extract apk file. Thanks


----------



## Mihir578 (May 7, 2019)

How can i root mmx bharat 1


----------



## janithamadushan (Jul 27, 2019)

please xda make and upload a custom rom for "v407 micromax"


----------



## veerusayz1 (Oct 16, 2019)

I kept the phone in fastboot mode but system didn't recognize my phone in fastboot. Help


----------



## gourabpa (Mar 19, 2020)

veerusayz1 said:


> I kept the phone in fastboot mode but system didn't recognize my phone in fastboot. Help

Click to collapse



Follow this link - https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75862094&postcount=54


----------



## xdauser108 (Apr 10, 2020)

*root and magisk, works great April 2020*



Ravikirancg said:


> Reserved Post

Click to collapse



https abog.awnto.com/main/smart_phones/micromax_bharat_1/root_magisk/


----------



## AJAYJASPER (Aug 22, 2022)

PuriShnit said:


> The Jio phone runs on KaiOS, and therefore i assume you cannot install any APKs.

Click to collapse



i found a way


----------



## AJAYJASPER (Aug 22, 2022)

Hisacro said:


> *After 2 Command phone blinks*
> 
> fastboot boot recovery_V407.img
> when I type It gets processed and everything was ok
> ...

Click to collapse



i can help you i found a way


----------



## AJAYJASPER (Aug 22, 2022)

Iwin# said:


> Bro, any similar method to install apk on jio phone?

Click to collapse



use custom recovery


----------



## PuriShnit (Aug 24, 2022)

Even with custom Recovery. You still can't install Android APKs to a KAiOS phone.

You might be able to install KaiOS apps though.


----------

